# brown staining between toes/pads



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

does anybody know what causes/how to get rid of that brown staining between the toes and pads?


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

I have seen that alot in poodles and other breeds as well. Sometimes its from excessive licking, often accompanied by allergies. It can also be caused by the food dyes put in commercial dog foods that build up in the dogs system and are excreted by tear ducts and saliva( a vet told me that as well as a holistic pet food distributor). It can also be a fungus infection so a check by the vet is probably a good place to start. Check the thyroid .


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes, it is typically stains from red yeast which are probably harmlessly in your dog's saliva. It can also be associated with a skin yeast infection or systemic yeast when other symptoms are present - usually red skin and yellow crust.

There are products to stop saliva staining, but the effective ones are antibiotics. You should talk to your vet before deciding to use one and get help on how long to use it. Most vets will not support these products and feel they are inappropriate use of antibiotics.

I don't know any way to remove what is there except bleaching on a white dog. And that doesn't work unless the dog has been treated with antibiotics and the source of staining is gone. Otherwise it makes hair porous and the staining comes back even faster and darker!

Your best choices are probably to get a vet check, shave clean poodle feet very short (30 or 40 blade once a week) to minimize the appearance of staining, and to distract your dog from licking his feet.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

My first clue that Tonka has any problems with itchiness is that his hair is stained from licking. So I've seen the correlation . . . but never knew that there was a causality. Thanx, t...


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

My Lhasa gets this. He also tends towards yeasty skin and ears. The staining on his feet is caused by licking. I know because I've see him do it! What has helped the most is apple cider vinegar rinses every week with his bath. The staining is growing out and his skin smells clean now. Before I could smell a faint yeasty smell when I blow dried him. (As a dog groomer who has encountered many odors I can pretty much always tell you what the problem is just by smelling it. Lol. ) I would like to put a dash in his water sometimes but he is very picky about what is in his food and water so I'm pretty sure he would turn his little liver nose up  


I basically just take 3-4 T of acv and dilute it in 2 C of water then pour it all over him. I also dip each foot into the pitcher just to make sure they get saturated. I also put a bit in his ears and make double sure I get his belly as he gets a bit yeasty there too. Don't rinse it off just towel and air or blow dry as usual.

A high quality diet is also essential. Dusty is on blue buffalo right now he seems to do best on it. Tried grain free with potato and it made him gain weight and get lethargic. Go figure! I would like to try him on a potato free diet but mom can't afford it and he is her dog. I just train and groom him haha. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

he doesn't really lick his feet at all. he is also on raw food. the skin is normal, no crust or redness - no symptoms of any other illness either. its only the fur which is hidden away between the pads and toes that's stained, so the fur growing from the very edges of the toe pads is normal colour


I think talking to my friend helped me figure it out - I don't dry his feet if they get wet from outside, I just let them dry naturally - but I think it's the dampness which is causing the staining because between the toes and pads is what dries last because they're not open to the air! I'm going to try drying his feet properly when they get wet and see if that helps


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for covering this. I have a mix-breed with very long fur. He is, basically, a cream color, but his feet (yes, he licks) turn brown-red. I had wondered what was going on with him. He is due soon for an annual vet visit--I will bring this to the vet's attention.


----------

